# FET 5dt When to test?



## Ansjer (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi
Had a 5day FET Mon 31st Jan and was wondering does anyone think I should test yet or wait until the end of the week.  I am usually 28-30 day cycle. Am thinking as soon as I post this AF will arrive  
Had cramps so keep thinking AF due any minute but nothing as yet, going crazy with waiting.
Any opinions would be great?


----------



## jenny80 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi

I had a 5 day  FET (HB) transfered on the 17th Jan and was advised to have blood test on the 29th Jan .

Wishing you lots of luck!!

Jenny xx


----------



## legalbeagle (Mar 2, 2010)

Hi

I had a 5 day Blast transferred on 31 Jan. I am to test on 14 Feb xx


----------



## Ansjer (Jun 1, 2010)

Hiya
Ok thanks for that info.  I will keep waiting.  Its like torture this 2 ww isn't it.
I was hoping that with a FET on day 5 you didn't have to wait the full 14 days, ever hopeful.
Legalbeagle fingers and toes crossed for us both hey.
lots of luck xxx


----------



## Susie7 (Feb 9, 2011)

I have had 5 day FET blastocyst on the 4 th February and been told to wait until the 21st that seems ages off was expecting to get a test date of 14 days later!


----------



## renata32 (Apr 18, 2010)

hi i had 5dt on 26 jan and ask to do test on 6 feb , they told that little ones biger and after 11 days they will show on pee stick...hope this will helps ...
all the best


----------



## Ansjer (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi
Renata32 thanks for that, seems to be different opinions.
Think I might try and hold out until Sunday. I keep thinking if I buy a test it will jinx it. 
x


----------



## Ansjer (Jun 1, 2010)

BFN for me   
Deciding next plan of action.  Need to look into my immune issues I think so looking at the ARGC or Dr Gorgy?


----------



## Susie7 (Feb 9, 2011)

So sorry Ansjer. Don't give up darling. It's hard I know but keep going.


----------



## ladyh (Jun 16, 2010)

Dreambaby: couldnt believe it when i read your post, the  same thing happend to me this morning, am also 10dpt 2dt  due to text fri, was planning to hod off but the spotting is making me go (even more) crazy so thinking I might test tomorro am as not sure i can cope with more spotting


----------

